# Exams -_-



## Jessica Krahn (Dec 31, 2015)

I have mock exams next week and i feel like ripping out my hair. 
My school is a high-achieving no nonsense kind of school and i'm literally terrified if i do bad in these mocks they'll kick me out. 
I started college in September and since then my attendance has been awful, i've missed countless days due to my SA and depression. I'm worried that if I don't get straight A's my school will kind of give up on me and expel me. 

Idk, i'm quite smart but I've missed a lot of time and therefore I have a lot of gaps in my knowledge. Plus, I didn't do any revision over the holidays because I'm naive and thought i could get away with it. 
I just kinda need any kind of help to calm my nerves or something idk bc I'm like 10 minutes away from crying. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Please don't cry. Just breath. Just try to be more organized. Does your school have some type of counseling or disability services available. Maybe they could cut you some slack because of your issues.


----------



## Jessica Krahn (Dec 31, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Please don't cry. Just breath. Just try to be more organized. Does your school have some type of counseling or disability services available. Maybe they could cut you some slack because of your issues.


I have a planner and everything but I feel like I didn't give myself enough time to actually do the studying because my exams are in 3 days. I've spoken to my school and they've already been quite lenient with me which i'm grateful for but I feel like very soon they'll get fed up with me :/


----------

